# Age



## xbocax

This could go under here or General Banter. Tough call. Anyway what does everyone think about age differences? I used to get so much shit because I was 19 and my partner was 17. I guess it faded away once we were both legal. But what are everyone Else's views? I was just told a story bout this 29 year old guy sleeping with this 15 year old girl and it made my stomach a little curdled but i don't know if that's just because of the way society is in the USA because there's other cultures that marry their females at 12 and pretty much make it a business negotiation. h34r:


----------



## oldmanLee

I've been giving the age thing a lot of thought the last few years.As some of you know,I'm 51;and that definatly sets me in the old fart class.Over about the last 10 years,I've had relationships with people from 25 to 50,and can say that while a 2-6 year age gap doesn't seem to matter that much(depending on commonality of experience)there is definatly a strain if that gap extends past a decade.And as to the 29 year old guy and the 15 year old,THATS JUST DAMNED CREEPY!


----------



## JahDucky

I think that age should be an issue in the situations where its a minor with an older dude. (what kind of guy do you have to be to be 29 and only be able to get ass from a 15 year old, check yerself bra!) But one your about 17 you can kindof make the decision. 

I got a lot of shit still for being 18 with a 25 year old. Now im 20 with a 27 year old(same dude) and I dont see a prob with it at all. We never think of the age difference hes just like wow this woman is rad and im on the same page. he really is a rad woman haha.


----------



## jonom

i'll date anyone of my same generation. which means... if she could be my mom or daughter... then it's too big of a gap.

but in the end age is only a number. if you connect (and it's adult) then fuck it.


----------



## MoKarnagexvx

I think age matters a lot less than where you are in life. So I try to worry less about the age gap, but think more about if they are mature or responsible etc.
But definitely not cool the way really older guys often target teenage women. The power dynamic there is just really fucked up. 
That said, when I was 21 I dated a 16 year old guy. But he hadn't lived at home for years and supported himself and we were both active in the same social scene. So it wasn't like he was a newbie and like super impressionable. However, that is just my opinion, and obviously I was into it. 
hmm


----------



## connerR

My personal set of standards at the moment is -4 years (18) and +4 (26).


----------



## Skaggy

the rule i always heard was the older person divides their age in half then adds seven and thats the youngest its ok to date. so an 18 year old would be ok dating a 16 year old, but as you get older the gap widens and a 50 year old could seemingly date a 32 year old.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter

I think age isn't necessarily just a number...maturity and life experience comes along with that tag. I'd be down to date 36 year old or an 18 year old and I'm 23. 17 would be pushing it, but I do know some pretty level headed girls that are around that age and who are much more mature than most. I think that is the biggest aspect-maturity over age definitely.


----------



## nick

i'm 4 years and a couple weeks older then my partner..but when we met she told me she was a year older. by the time i found out she wasn't it didn't matter. we don't really notice the age difference..only once in a while. she is underage, and i'm legal age. i sometimes get shit for being around, but if we love each other what does it matter? i never once, nor ever will take advantage of her in any way because of her age. 

its just scary when the cops show up looking for me.

obviously i don't have issues with age, as long as its reasonable.


----------



## Rstank

its funny many people give it so much thought as if a 15 year old doesnt have enough mind to decide what they want to do.....my aunt is 34 and my uncle is 62, you would never know unless they told you there ages....now if my uncle walked in the delivery room and started attacking my aunt in baby form......yeah he would be thrown away for good...so i raise the question....when is it okay for a person to decide for themselves what they want to do......i say when they have the knowledge of what commitment and physical relationships intale and mean.....other wise we could talk this all day


----------



## nivoldoog

Im 25 and I seem to date mostly women in their 30-40's. I dont think age matters too much once you hit that legal age. (Depends on State)

But I prefer older women for sure. Less Games, More Exp. (sex and life), usally have a car, and some cash, and rarely any commitment issues.


----------



## Ravie

eh, ive allways been jail bait with a guy 5+ years older than me. it didnt make them pedophiles it just meant that i was way past my years and i looked for older guys with my same mentality. I'm in a relationship with a 31 right now and im 18. We do occasionally have issues with the age gap but thats derived from his own issues. age gaps can be awkward and uncomfortable, especially before the girl is legal, but i think that by the age of 16 she should be able to date older guys. Women do tend to mature faster than men averagely too...when we first "become women" guys are still paying with GI Joes. And by the time their balls drop we're already experimenting and thinking about our future careers. to think about dating someone my age disgusts me because they still act like their 13 years old. just my opinion though.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Rstank said:


> its funny many people give it so much thought as if a 15 year old doesnt have enough mind to decide what they want to do.....my aunt is 34 and my uncle is 62, you would never know unless they told you there ages....now if my uncle walked in the delivery room and started attacking my aunt in baby form......yeah he would be thrown away for good...so i raise the question....when is it okay for a person to decide for themselves what they want to do......i say when they have the knowledge of what commitment and physical relationships intale and mean.....other wise we could talk this all day



I've thought alot about this in the past. A while back I knew a couple where the guy was 26 and the girl was 16. Initially I was weirded out by it, but after hanging them for a minute it bacame utterly apparant that SHE was the more mature one. I feel the line should be drawn when it comes to kids living at home. If you're 15, but have been emancipated, live on your own and take care of yourself who's to tell you what you can and can't do with your body? However, I feel that people who have yet to fly the nest are generally emotionally immature. A 15 yr old who still lives with their parents is probably gonna have a lot of immature reasons to be in a relationship with a older independant partner. If they're over 18 let em legally do whatever they want, but when it comes to underage kids I think the kid should have to be emancipated or display some higher than average level of independence (pay bills, have a job, I don't fucking know...) to be able to legally sleep with an adult.

Its a really slippery issue because there's no one way to regulate people's relationships legally that won't impose on the basic rights of someone somewhere. Nature always gives us an exception to the rule.


----------



## whaleofashrimp

his hits home paticularly hard
when my ex wife and i met i had just turned 20 and she was 35...we got married on my 21st birthday
seperated off and on through 22
divorced at 23
i've mostly hooked up with women in there 30's and 40's who want a distraction from there boring lives, husband,kids ,etc
i honestly have always had trouble relating to women of my own age group
Something wierd has been happening lately, with every passing year..i seem to be getting more and more......and more...immature
i was always told i was mature for my age up till i was about 22...then the regression began now i have the emotional extremes of a 15 year old unless i'm strung out

speaking of 15 year old, i do know one that i find very attractive and enjoy hanging around. Now must people think bubbely eyed virgin innocent when they think 15, which is the furthist thing from the truth here
cokehead by 13
urning tricks at 14
cleaned up and getting life together at 15
we have the same sense of humor
and consiquintly the same wierd ability to offend people without makeing an effort out of it
like i said before..i consider her a close friend and i do find her sexual attractive. But i'm not going to do anything about it...
it has nothing to do with the whole 15 gets you get 20 deal...when has the threat of jail ever stoped any of us?
no, it's because if we do have something going on we'd have to hide it...sneak around , play blitzkrieg ninja..never show our love in public
i hade to put up with that from older women who were embarrassed to be sleeping with someone half there age
screw that. i can wait till she's 18


----------



## mbgeorge

i'm 27 and my girlfriend is 21, i've never given it much though she's a cool, smart, mature chick, i think that if it doesn't make you feel like a wierdo then you aren't doing anything wrong, if your 25 and really love that 15 year old chick more power to ya, but if your seeing the 15 year old chick because you have a thing for minors, you have a problem (shrug)


----------



## PFAT

Aside from straight up creepers gettin with little girls I think it's totally dependent on the couple in question.
Since my freshman year most of my friends have been at least 2-3 year older than me on up. Dating it's rare I find a guy my age (18) that I'm down with as more than friends and never even considered anyone younger.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

I think the statutory (sp?) age was set because there is no concrete way to gauge maturity levels in people. I've know 15-17 year olds who were a lot more put together, independent, and mature than 18+ kids in college getting a free ride from there parents and not knowing how to take care of themselves at all. If it seems like there is exploitation involved in the relationship (age gap or not) it needs to end somehow that shit aint right!


----------



## Monkeywrench

MoKarnagexvx said:


> I think age matters a lot less than where you are in life. So I try to worry less about the age gap, but think more about if they are mature or responsible etc.


 
Exactly. 

I'm 26. I'm in a relationship right now with a girl that is 22, but way mature for here age. I've been with girls older than her that act like they're 14. By 14, I mean reckless, impulsive and obnoxious. That said.. 

In my opinion as a dude (and I know a lot of dudes who agree with me)--when I meet guys in my age group that are mackin' on/dating girls under 18, it's shady as all hell and makes me wonder what's really going on. A lot of the time I've found it to be teenage girls more willing to deal with their bullshit, as where girls our age have more life experience and are less inclined to deal with their bullshit.


----------



## wartomods

it is alright to fuck a cougar once in a while, but having a relationship never


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man

I really enjoy going to bars and shows, so it's nice if my partner is 21+. Other than that age difference doesn't matter to me much.


----------



## Eviscerate

age is stupid. its just a number. it doesnt tell you shit about his or her maturity and thats what you should be looking out for. i say so long as the person your having sex with is intelligent knows what they are getting into and is mature age doesnt matter. its like there are 22 year olds that ive seen that cant think and dont realise the consequences of their actions that its supposedly fine to have sex with but if you come across a 16 year old who is vastly more intelligent and mature than that 22 year old but its still "wrong" to have sex with them because of the number.

i dunno i find just lumping people of a certain age into a group frustrating.


----------



## cheeses

cougers rule, im dateing a 27 year old and im 20 i was with a 27 year old women when i was 17 and at 18 i was seeing a 37 year old, older ladies for life suckafishz!


----------



## Isa Pizza

i think there are some lines that should only be crossed with great caution, in cases of under aged kids. what someone seems on the outside or what someone thinks they are ready for doesnt always turn out to be the truth. kids deserve to have their childhood protected. but i think at a certain age, 16? its all just good judgment. i mean my first bodyfriend was four years older than me. and ive also had attractions with someone 16. im nineteen. i think you just have to watch out for fuckers. not just the ones preying on under agers, just fuckers in general. cuz those sons a bitches are sly sly sly.


----------



## warphead

What happens between consenting adults is their business. With me it's a matter of chemistry, maturity and honesty. At 56 I don't see myself with someone much younger than 35; but who knows? I wouldn't want or look for anyone that much younger than me because experiences had and experiences to be had and needed are so much different between those two points of life. But I've met a few in their mid 30's that already covered that much ground in life and emotionally and intellectually were right where I'm at. Again; who can say. As to older: Same thing. Chemistry, maturity and honesty. The mind and soul is what you wake up and live with. If you're not in love with and can bond with that, you don't have anything.


----------



## Pheonix

I hope when I'm 65 I can afford a 19 year old wife. I strive to be a dirty old man


----------



## A better World

Age dont fucking matter s long as there not children and mature enough to hold themselves accountable for there own actions. Each situation must be taken on its own. Its really tough today because of all the hormones in our food there are 13 year olds who can pass for 16 17. My friend almost went to jail for that shit when he was 16 a fully developed 11 year old girl told him she was 15 the next day he had cops at his house but the parents chose not to press charges just to scare him.


----------



## Deleted member 1505

I personally dont think age means shit. I have dated guys on both ends of the age spectrum. A few younger, then others that had some good years on me. I actually noticed (just from my experience) that the older guys Ive been with could be REALLY immature, and at times I felt like the old one, hah. It all depends on the person, though. On another note, it does piss me off when older guys will ONLY date younger girls. "Oh, youre 21? You're kinda old for my taste." haha really though...


----------



## bananathrash

its delusional to think that as soon as you are 18 you have passed an emotional hurdle, and have any better idea of what to pursue in relationships than you do at 16.


----------



## MiztressWinter

I don't think it really matters about age. It's more about the individual person, and their maturity level.


----------



## Thorne

When Logan and I met I was 23 and he was 38, which people thought was weird. But now I'm 31 and he's 46 and the gap doesn't seem so big. 

I just say, be careful with minors and maturation evolves at different ages in different people. 
And...
If you're not sure, better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## Medusa

Yeah, like what everybody else said, maturity is what really matters. I usually find myself with guys who are in their late 20's-early 30's. But I'm open-minded to other ages. I just don't want anything to do with minors as far as relationships go (I'm 20)....maybe a 17 year old who's turning 18 soon, but other than that, fuck no. I don't really find myself attracted to that many of them, anyway, so it's never been an issue. I like mature people for sure. It's a big turn-on. I'm not much into the younger bodies and minds.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

uh, age is like dumb, but also not just a number. AND its less weird when your older if its different.


----------



## Cardboard

Gotta remember, that yes, maturity and experience have a lot to do with it, but age is a hell of a lot more than a number. For a community of travellers, keep in mind that it is the number of times this person has travelled around the sun. Which is a long ways. (^this is sarcasm for those of you who will attack me for it^)
Uhhh, more importantly, even if they lived in a box their whole lives, every year we live is an experience on a mental level, and experiencing emotions and thinking a lot longer I think is what age really is. Maybe you havent figured any more out than someone younger than you, but you have had a lot more time to think about it. That said, I have been dating a girl who is 2.5 years older than me for the last year, and I think it has been a lot better than my prior 2 partners, who were both younger by 2 years.
For frame of reference, Im almost 24, Been in 3 relationships, 4 years, 2 years, and now this one.


----------



## Sydney

i just turned 20 and my boyfriend just turned 41. i started dating him when i was 17. is he a child molester? the older we both get the more uncomfortable i am with his age. he's a year older than my father. i tried breaking up with him earlier this year but i missed him too much and eventually hooked up with him again, i really do love him.. do i have issues, since i grew up without a father? thats what my mom says, she says i date older men for the same reasons young girls become hookers or strippers.


----------



## Medusa

I wouldn't necessarily consider that being a child molester. I think 17 is an age you can decide these things for yourself if you're mature enough to know what you're doing. Intentions should always be considered, too. I could definitely see how difficult it would be being in a relationship with someone that far ahead of you. You're still fresh into your youth, and he's middle-aged. I think it really boils down to whether he's dragging you down from doing what you need to do at this point in your life. Are you just uncomfortable? And why exactly are you uncomfortable? Or does he prevent you from enjoying your youth and finding your own path? People who are middle-aged are usually very set in their ways and may end up stunting your growth if you're in a long-term relationship with them.


----------



## Spacegrrl

I swear someone made up this formula to decide how old or young a person you can date without it being "weird", it's something like the youngest is half your age + 7, and the oldest is double your age - 7. seems like bullshit, but I thought it was interesting. here in the UK, the age of consent is only 16. I think it's kind of just an arbitrary number. I'll be 16 this year, but I doubt I'll be much more mature than I am now. that said, one of my closest friends is dating a guy who's 4 years older than her, and has been for almost 2 years. he's 17 and she only just turned 14. he's really controlling and possessive, and he's hit her a couple of times, but she puts up with it, probably 'cause she has issues with her family. thing is, that's actually considered pretty normal around here. so I think sometimes if there's too big an age gap, it can make relationships unhealthy or even abusive, 'cause it's hard for some people to stand up to their partner if they're a lot older.


----------



## Diagaro

Guess I'll add my 2 cents. I have been on both ends of the spectrum several times, only in jeopardy of prison once (she AND her muther lied about her age) my conclusion thus far is: as NeomaxiAKI said "there like math if the numbers are small enough do em in your head" (he needs to clarify exact words he used as Math is hard for Diagaro to know.
20's are reckless with themselves and me.
Older is usually better, 40+ is probably pushing it but 30's suits me well. 
You may now resume your regularly scheduled program.


----------



## caspertheghost

age is jus a number who the fuck cares


----------



## EphemeralStick

Diagaro said:


> as NeomaxiAKI said "there like math if the numbers are small enough do em in your head" (he needs to clarify exact words he used as Math is hard for Diagaro to know.



haha what i said was "Girls are like dividing numbers, if they're under 13, do em in your head." that being said i actually wouldnt mess around with anyone younger than me. i've always gone for the older types. whatever you're into thats your deal. when i was 13 i lost my v card to a 20 year old, and it was my decision. i knew full well what i was doing.


----------



## Diagaro

Thanks for the clarification Neo - knew I could count on ya.


----------



## seasonchange

when i was 16-17, i dated someone 23-24, which in retrospect is kind of a big difference, though it really didn't feel that way at the time. in most cases, i'd find that a little fucked up, but age really doesn't dictate maturity, and i feel we were well suited for each other, with the exception being he was much more ready and willing to settle down. that was what ended our relationship in the end.
i'm currently dealing with feelings for someone ten years my senior, who i lived with for a short time in a communal/punk warehouse. maybe he's just young for his age? but we've got a whole lot in common. and i think once you're at a point in life where you know what you want, what your values are, and what you're willing to compromise on, and you find someone else with similar ideals, you should go for it, if you want it.
i feel like we complement each other well and suit each other.
so if you and yours is legal, fuck age. do what you want.


----------



## KatAttack

You're only as old as you act and feel. 
I'm 20, I look about 16, but my state of mind is that of a 26 year old.
Based on that the majority of guys I date are mid to late twenties.
But for everyone else, as long as its legal and you have the best of intentions and connect on a deep level, it doesn't matter physical age.


----------



## CrisM

Like mentioned above, aside from obvious age issues, it depends on the people involved. When I was 16, I dated a 23 year old. I don't regret it and have always been a pretty level headed person myself. However, I've known people with the same age difference and it was disastrous and years after it ended, it was followed with "how could I be so immature to expect that to work". A large age difference can be tough on people too considering the surrounding drama from family and peers. It can determine whether the relationship is worth it.


----------



## freedude2012

heres ho i see the age thing in a nut shell

if your happy with the person that your with who the hell cares abought an age gap as long as both people are leagel consenting adults what should it matter how much older or yonger one is from the other and if people dont like it they can jus look at somethin else


----------



## frzrbrnd




----------



## XMNnmx

I can't help but find something distasteful about older male/younger female relationships. It's a bit silly, and I cannot place exactly why.

But I hate how it's so much more acceptable than older female/younger male. I had (have, actually) a ridiculous crush on someone who was 31 while I was 18. She seemed to frown upon me because of our age difference. Even though she spent all her free time going to indie concerts and dressing like Alice Glass.


----------



## Avog0dro

I don't put too much thought towards age, as I do maturity. I believe as long as the person is old enough, developed and knowledgeable enough of the consequences and ordeals that come with a relationship then it's none of my business. But, that also calls on some forethought by the elder as well. Life is circumstantial, so a younger person maybe attracted to older partners due to abuse, or other circumstances, so the elder should take those possibilities into account, and not be blinded by the idea of relieving the youthful vigor. If their attraction to you is less for you and more for your age, you should try and recognize that, so you prevent possibly damaging someone more.


----------



## outskirts

XMNnmx said:


> I can't help but find something distasteful about older male/younger female relationships. It's a bit silly, and I cannot place exactly why.
> 
> But I hate how it's so much more acceptable than older female/younger male. I had (have, actually) a ridiculous crush on someone who was 31 while I was 18. She seemed to frown upon me because of our age difference. Even though she spent all her free time going to indie concerts and dressing like Alice Glass.


It's pretty obvious the double standard American society has in place with age difference relationships. All one has to do is read this whole thread and there it is. Why is it more acceptable for older women to be with younger men, than it is for older men to be with younger women? I have my suspicions about what's really going on subconsciously here.
I say as long as all parties involved are consenting legal adults... who cares?... I certainly don't!


----------



## wizehop

Its funny how perceptions change over time. There was a time In Quebec (and I'm sure everywhere else) where 40yr old men where shacking up with 12yr girls and starting families. Completely legit thing to do 150 years ago, now a days you would be labeled a pedo. Same act, different time...just goes to show how much of the world is based on perception, and people will go with what ever they are told.


----------



## Fungus

I'd vote for Roman Polanski.


----------



## Earth

I was waiting to someone to bring this up, as I'm one of those who feels that age is not just a number, that it's far more important because it ties one with a particular time a place. 

I am of the Reagan Youth. 

I was 18 in 1983, and only know my place of birth (W.Berlin) as a divided city in a divided country that was expecting to be the battleground for war between the states and the soviets.

My own experiences have shown that now (meaning the last few years) I don't do too well with anyone less than - say 3 years younger than me (I'm 47 in a couple of days) - mainly because my generation was in a very different time and place than say some kid who's in their early 30s - meaning there is no possible way we could ever agree on anything, because we would never see things the same way - because of how / where we grew up, what was happening at the time, etc....

I draw that number only because (if I did my math right) it implies graduation of high school around the late 90's, which means they only know life in the computer world, where I still have fond memories of when a rotary phone (with no answering machine either) was the most sophisticated form of communication one could achieve (besides SSB HF comm...) and letters were written to be saved and cherished, while an email almost never cuts it....
(and before you crucify me for implying that all people in their early 30s are kids, that's just an observation I've made based on my own life experiences)

My generation couldn't wait to leave the nest ASAP (by age 18 - 21) and get on with their life, be it joining the service, getting a job, whatever - we just wanted to be on our own - and fuck that roomate shit too!!

This is something as a whole I don't see that today. 

I instead see this whole 'sense of community' crap where everybody is living together wasting time but at the same time doing things they would have never done in their parents house (like almost trying to be responsible) and it just makes me want to puke.

Older folks on the other hand - there's no age limit there - because I'm closer to those generations than I am to todays....

About 2 years ago, I met a struking woman in her 60's after I was done sea kayaking and was in the process of loading my gear up.

We made some small talk, and it turned out she was an avid photographer - meaning 35mm B&W print film, none of this digital crap - and what was even more astounding was that she was very much into the NYC Art scene which sadly no longer exists, as I'm talking about what was happening during the 1980's when Art was really out of control there, as it was everywhere - gallerys, in the street - on walls, buildings - everywhere one looked there was art.

She was an incredible woman and I knew right then and there that the current relationship I was in (with a woman much younger than me) was never ever going to work because - even though we theoretically had similar interest, there was no common ground whatsoever. 
Sad too, because she was a good woman - we just should have known better to get involved with one another - because our generations had nothing in common at all....

But that older woman, I never saw her again.
What I would do to cross paths with her now............

Funny enough, I'm thinking about going sea kayaking in a couple of hours - time to do a weather check


----------



## Earth

*Striking woman in her 60's.....


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Ive always found that this argument, doesnt come up as much amongst street kids, as Ive lived on the streets for the over half my life. It seems more to be a maturity thing as apposed to being "Age Based" living outside...that, and people just dont usually ask ages very often..Ive hung out with kids for Weeks that were great kids, mature as any older people Ive known only to find out they were in there teens. I dont support exploitation in any manner, so I dont think its cool by any means for a 40 year old to be fucking a 14 year old...But I think a few years apart doesnt hurt anyone in the long run. Honestly..Its just about using your fucking brain...


----------



## outskirts

Yeah I'm sure street kids probably are also less likely to participate in the other double standards too. Such as the one where
if a woman fucks a bunch of guys she's considered a slut, but if a guy fucks a bunch of women he's a pimp. Which is a bunch
of bullshit, I've had other guys tell me "well it's a double standard in our favor", no it's not, double standards favor no one in the
end. Like wizehop pointed out, perceptions change with time and I think this one certainly is changing, after all cougars are not
demonized like older men sometimes are.
The other double standard, the economic one, is probably non-existent among street kids. The one where some women like to
flex their economic independence proclaiming they don't need a man to take care of them(good for you ladies)... but will then
judge a man according to archaic provider criteria(not cool). This double standard is the one that effects me the most because
of my financial situation.
Many of the women that I've dated usually end things with me for more stable and financially secure men, sometimes they
come back again down the road from time to time, but usually because they were lacking adventure or romance with the wealthier
guy, or sometimes they just were not getting to come. I always seem to be "the other guy" or "Mr. Right now", but hey I can't
complain, there are guys out there who don't even get laid... poor bastards, lol.
The younger women I've been involved with in the past few years have only been 10 - 6 years younger (mid-late 20's), it just
seems to work out that way.
As for exploitation, that can be a two way street. I never underestimate someone just because they are younger than me.
When I was 30 I hooked up with this woman who was 18 (go ahead and judge me, if you like), she came on to me and initiated
things. I met her trough a friend in common between our ages, we met at the little coffee house that she owned(yes owned,
at 18). She started giving me the cold shoulder soon afterwards despite having enjoyed herself. Two weeks latter after a few
drinks with my younger brother on Christmas Eve, we both discovered that she had hooked up with both of us!
Younger people can exploit people who are older than them, just ask anyone in a nursing home.


----------



## OfCourseLeanne

19 & 17 isnt bad at all
29 & 15 is fucking gross

my old boyfriend used to get a lot of shit because he was 17 and i was 15, but age is just a number. as long as its not like 35 & 12, or something like that, a little age difference is ok.


----------



## wrkrsunite

As long as your not molesting some kid/minor age don't make a fuck. If a ninty year old makes you happy, run that shit. I can't wait to fuck a gilf.


----------



## ElectroGypsy

Abagail55 said:


> I am 22+ and I agree that age difference is not a big issue.


 
It is, I suspect not about age, but about what is in your head. I have seen these things work well, or explode in an epic fashion. Though I guess that is not so different from anything else, now that I think about it.


----------



## ByronMc

My wife was 14 years younger then me,we got along,had tons o fun,etc ! We had lots of friends,who liked that we were together,our parents liked it ! Now,I'm single,yes,once again,my x-wife and I get along,she has a boy age 6,not mine ! Anyway,am single,not fucking anyone,due to me not wanting any extra ties,smart move right now ! I have friends of all ages,and stand by my true friends,thick & thin ! AGE DOES NOT MATTER,except when the person is under age !.................The other day,two hot young women in short skirts,kept on flashing me,taking photos of me,while we were in a coffee shop,all done on purpose ! I looked,as I am a man,smiled,and went back to drinking my coffee,then they did it again,as they got up,went to the door,turned and looked right at me,I smiled ! Now,if they had walked up to me,handed their ID to me,so I'd knew they were over 18,we'd be gone out the door ! Now tell me,who on these post,has an issue with that !


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

me and my husband have been married a year hes 33 and im 19. personnally i could never get along with anyone near my own age. and me and him have been doing great i enjoy the fact of him being older cuz hes done a lot of stuff learned from it ect. hes intelligent and is great to learn things from. he has a lot of stuff to talk about and many opinions on things and i think that has a lot to do with his age. either way im happy with the age difference.


----------

